# Hip-hop/ street dance groups in AD



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi folks, my daughter is desperate for her danceing fix and is seeking a hip-hop / street dance group to hook up with on a weekly basis.

Does anyone know of such a thing in AD?? Any help would be mucho appreciated


----------

